# Funniest SNL Skit Ever



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 30, 2019)

This will be turned into a poll but three that stand out are:

Celebrity Jeopardy
Richard Pryor Job Interview with Chevy Chase
Kate McKinnon Alien Abduction
Any others?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 30, 2019)

Matt Foley motivational speaker. Chevy Chase+ Richard Pryor was great! 
I saw him (Pryor) on Carson last night. He was one of the best!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Jane You Ignorant Slut.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 30, 2019)

The Samuel L. Jackson "What's up with That?"

Come on lockin' white guy!


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 30, 2019)

Maybe not the funniest  ever but pretty good considering SNL these days.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 30, 2019)

Not even SNL, but this is hilarious! 

It is NBC and Phil Hartman.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 30, 2019)

(Dick in a box video)

Double for teh Lonely Island!

Best Ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 30, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


>



YES!


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## DOTR (Jul 30, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> This will be turned into a poll but three that stand out are:
> 
> Celebrity Jeopardy
> Richard Pryor Job Interview with Chevy Chase
> ...



Good lord you can see the decline in comedy between hilarious chase/prior and the ditzy boors of the alien abduction.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 30, 2019)

DOTR said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > This will be turned into a poll but three that stand out are:
> ...


The Alien Abduction is as funny as anything ever on SNL. Kate McKinnon is SCTV funny. EVERY guest broke each time she did the skit


----------



## DOTR (Jul 30, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...




Yeah they impressed each other alright.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

More Cowbell


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Black Jeopardy


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Election Night


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Irish Dating Show


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Matt Foley And A Van Down By The River


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Rosanne Rosannadana


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Coffee Talk


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Schweddy Balls


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Two Wild And Crazy Guys


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

The French Chef


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Cheeseburger


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Samurai Hotel


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2019)

Oh come on folks....get real!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Bush


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2019)

This was another of my favorites!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Chippendales Audition


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

The Exorcist 2


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> This will be turned into a poll but three that stand out are:
> 
> Celebrity Jeopardy
> Richard Pryor Job Interview with Chevy Chase
> ...


Back in the days when SNL was actually funny.  Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Matt Foley motivational speaker. Chevy Chase+ Richard Pryor was great!
> I saw him (Pryor) on Carson last night. He was one of the best!


Another SNL non-political classic.  Thanks!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Nerds Go To The Prom


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Jane You Ignorant Slut.


OMFG!!  That was off the charts!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Cheerleaders


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Ross Perot


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> Maybe not the funniest  ever but pretty good considering SNL these days.


Funny, but declining into politics.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

AOC Skit


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Phillip Is Hyper


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> More Cowbell


Another total classic!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

What Is Love


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Get Off The Shed


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

What The Hell Is That


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Hans & Franz


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Pepper Boy


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Landshark


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2019)

Toonces The Driving Cat


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 31, 2019)

Consumer Probe


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 31, 2019)

It's A Date


----------



## Pilot1 (Jul 31, 2019)

The last good cast for SNL was with Chris Farley, Phil Hartman (best Reagan ever) Dana Carvey, Jonathan Lovitz, Dennis Miller, etc.  What was that the 1990's?  Since then it has been UNWATCHABLE and just a Far Left Propaganda Fest.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Picaro (Aug 17, 2019)

Eddie Murphy's 'Goin' to the hot tub!!!' James Brown spoof remains one of my favorites, along with Akroyd's 'Giant Mutated Jimmy Carter' talking a caller down from a bad acid trip skit. Dana Carvey's Ross Perot  skits were good.


----------

